# ЯРУНСКИЙ СЕРГЕЙ (БАЯН)



## Kosmopolit (8 Ноя 2012)

Совсем недавно познакомился с творчеством интересного баяниста и композитора.
Хотелось бы поделиться найденной информацией с читателями форума.

Музыку для баяна можно послушать здесь:
http://classic-online.ru/ru/performer/4220?p=1&performer_id=4220


Биография:

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B3%D0%B5%D0%B9_%D0%AF%D1%80%D
1%83%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9

Родился в 1970 году в пгт. Ярунь, Новоград-Волынского р-на, Житомирской области, на Украине. В детстве был музыкальным вундеркиндом. Первым учителем музыки был отец. В 1984 году окончил Новоград-Волынскую муз.школу по классу баяна (преп. Карплюк А.В). В 1989 году окончил Житомирское музыкальное училище им.В.С.Косенко по классу баяна и факультатив композиции у А. М. Стецюка С 1989 по 1991 годы учился в Ровенском Институте Культуры. В период обучения вышел из ВЛКСМ (1989 г.) и дважды ездил в Московскую Консерваторию на консультации по вопросам композиции к Н.Сидельникову и А.Леману (1990, 1991 гг.). В 1995 году окончил Киевскую государственную консерваторию им. П. И. Чайковского, композиторский ф-тет (класс проф. Дремлюги Н. В. и проф. Лапинского Я. Н.). С 1996 по 1998 — член Союза композиторов Украины. 22 мая 1998 года был исключён из Союза композиторов за антихристианское сочинение. С 1998 — член Национальной Лиги Украинских Композиторов, с 1999 года — член Ассоциации Эстрадных Деятелей Украины, с 2008 — член Национального Союза Композиторов Украины.
Лауреат международного конкурса молодых композиторов «Биеннале актуальных искусств Украины», (III премия за «Стриптиз-реквием», Киев, 2004 г).
Автор более 40 сочинений разных жанров преимущественно экспериментального характера. Среди которых: 5 камерных симфоний, 4 симфонии для ф-но соло, 2 мистерии-буфф, 2 симфонии: «Кибалион-симфония» для симфонического оркестра и органа,"Кали-Юга" для симфонического оркестра и солистов-инструменталистов, «Капризы» — симфоническое рондо-каприччио, инструментальный цикл «Книга Велеса», музыка к кинофильму (2008 г), к балетным постановкам, около 100 песен, автор философских эссе (космологического и анархического содержания), стихотворений.
Один из ярких современных критиков церкви и религии как институтов, манипулирующих массовым сознанием.
Премьеры некоторых сочинений Ярунского (Мистерия-буфф № 1, № 2, симфонии «Оранжерея кактусов», «Кощуна», «Метаморфозы», «Стриптиз-реквием», "Абракадабра" для двух хоров) имели громкий успех.
Скачать и послушать сочинения Сергея Ярунского можно здесь: http://classic-online.ru/ru/composer/Yarunskiy/1966
[править]Избранные произведения

"Житомирская тетрадь" - 6 пьес для ф-но (посвящение А. М. Стецюку) - 1986-89гг.
"Дедов день" (исповедь) - для баяна соло - 1988г.
"У руин капища" - эпитафия для оркестра русс.нар.инструментов - 1988г.
"Lamento e infernale" для квартета струнных - 1989г
"Вокализ" для смешанного хора без сопровождения - 1989г.
"По ту сторону..." - соната-мистерия для ф-но - 1990г.
"Мистерия солнца" - для баяна и ф-но - 1990-91гг.
"Метаморфозы" - симфония №1 для ф-но соло - 1991г.
Вариации для скрипки и альта - 1992г.
"Семаргл", "Хорс", "Ярило" - три пьесы из цикла "Книга Велеса" - 1992г.
"Песни птицы Гамаюн" (из цикла "Книга Велеса") - партита для бас-гитары и электроники - 1992г.
"Святилище" (из цикла "Книга Велеса") - соната для баяна - 1993г.
"Метафизика" - симфония №2 для ф-но соло - 1993г.
"Оранжерея кактусов" - камерная симфония №1 - 1992, 1994гг.
"Апокрифы" - симфония №3 для ф-но соло - 1993-94гг.
"Изумрудная скрижаль Гермеса" - камерная симфония №2 - 1994г.
"Кибалион-симфония" (симфония №1) для симфонического оркестра и органа - 1995г.
"Кощуна" (ведическая) - симфония №4 для ф-но соло - 1995г.
"Гимн воскресшему Озирису" - камерная симфония №3 для ударных и шумовых инструментов - 1995г.
Инструментальная Трилогия "Музыка №10" (Мистерия-буфф №1):
"Нам не нужно!" - мерзость для 11 исполнителей,
"Великий Гоготун" - безобразие для 4 исполнителей,
"Песня павлина" - гадость для 13 исполнителей (1996г.)
"Богиня Макошь" (из цикла "Книга Велеса") - камерная симфония №4 - 1997г.
"Экзорцизм" - для органа и симфонического оркестра - 1999г.
"Стриптиз-реквием" для симфонического оркестра и солистов - 1998, 2004гг.
"Абракадабра" - антифонная бурлеска для двух движущихся хоров - 2002, 2006гг.
"Муха Цеце" для двух струнных инструментов - 2003г.
"Кумушки-сплетницы" - музыкально-хореографическая картина - для оркестра - 2005г.
"Подводная лодка в степях Украины" - для ударных, духовых инструментов и смешанного хора на футуристические и фольклорные тексты - 2007-2008гг.
Музыка к короткометражному фильму "Я (Романтика) по мотивам одноименной повести Н.Хвылёвого, режиссер Михаил Калюжный - 2008г.
"Серенада и ноктюрн" - для симфонического оркестра - 2006, 2008гг.
"Вий" - мистерия-буфф №2 (из цикла "Книга Велеса") для нетрадиционного состава оркестра - 2009г.
"Капризы" - каприччио для симфонического оркестра - 2010г.
"Кали Юга" - симфония №2 для симфонического оркестра - 2011-2012г.
"Fata Мorgana" - камерная симфония №5 - 2012год.


----------

